# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Илья Медведовский: Никто никогда не говорил, что информационная безопасность — это просто

## CyberWriter

_Данная публикация продолжает серию интервью «Индустрия в лицах». На этот раз на вопросы редакции Anti-Malware.ru отвечает генеральный директор Digital Security Илья Медведовский._*
*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

